# line release quartz tester



## scottswatches

I'm thinking about getting one of these. Some are cheap - £15, but cheap means two things and no one wants a cheap suit. Good value is better

Any recommendations?

One of these just saved me a fortune when my watchmaker tested an Omega that i feared beyond repair and couldn't find a movement to replace the NFG one - three seconds on the line release and it started up again (it is now being serviced to make sure that it doesn't stop again)


----------



## rogart

Something like this you mean? https://www.etsy.com/listing/224030619/quartz-watch-tester-line-release-test


----------



## scottswatches

rogart said:


> Something like this you mean? https://www.etsy.com/listing/224030619/quartz-watch-tester-line-release-test


 yep. That one looks like it has been knocked together by someone on the first week of an electronics course, which is putting me off these cheap ones


----------



## rogart

scottswatches said:


> yep. That one looks like it has been knocked together by someone on the first week of an electronics course, which is putting me off these cheap ones


 This is probably a better tester. Wonder what it cost?


----------



## Guest

i have one like this, it does a few things which really is all you can do with a quartz movement, it will check circuit pulse etc, i dont use it much but handy when needed

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANCHOR-QUARTZ-WATCH-TESTER-NEW-WATCH-AND-CLOCK-PARTS-/391377816757?hash=item5b1fef8cb5:g:3vgAAOSw0HVWDAL3

to be honest you can do much the same with a decent quality volt meter


----------



## vinn

accutron also had a tester


----------



## antony

I got one of these, send the hands and motor round at a rate of speed, watch works for a while & the next day the watch still is'nt working.


----------



## Roy

All they do is create a magnetic field that causes the stepping motor to spin. A demagnetiser does the same job


----------

